# Glühweihnachtsmarkttour 2005



## nils (6. November 2005)

Grüzi miteinander!

Wie ich heute mit fez festgestellt hatte, geht es so langsam ja wieder auf Glühweihnachten zu und somit zwangsläufig auch auf die legendäre Glühweihnachtsmarkttour! Geplant ist ja noch nichts, feststeht aber der letzte Sonntag vor Glühweihnachten. Auf dieses Jahr zugeschnitten fällt dieses denkwürdige Event auf den

*18.12.2005 *   *tusch*

Dieser Fred soll ein kleines Brainstoring anstoßen, in dessen Verlauf der diesjährige Austrragungsort ausgewählt wird.

Es gibt ein paar einfache Randbedingungen:
- irgendwo zischen Freiburg und Pfalz
- Fortbewegungsmittel MTB
- möglichst hoher Singletrailanteil
- Am Ziel muß ein Glühweihnachtsmarkt sein
- Tourlänge um sich bei entsprechendem Wetter ordendlich einsauen zu können aber daß alle Teilnehmer noch entspannt grinsen und ihren Glühwein  noch ohne fremde Hilfe trinken können (das Grinsen darf bei Bedarf auch mit fremder Hilfe sein  )

Bisher hatten wir Regen mit Schlammschlacht und recht hübsches Wetter in Gengenbach und letztes Jahr eine ausgedehnde Schneewanderung irgendwo in den Vogesen. Gengenbach scheidet also auch dieses Jahr wieder aus, Vogesen sind immer eine Überlegung wert, die Pfalz war aber noch nicht dabei (Freiburg allerdings auch nicht).

So denn, es darf losgelegt werden!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## mjA (6. November 2005)

18. 12 hmmmmm

geht auch früher.. da ich da in Berlin bin 

falls änderbar.. eine Woche früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (6. November 2005)

Vorschläge zum 18.12.05

Baiersbronn 
Ettlingen 
Mächenstadt Karlsruhe 

Pfalz leider nix zum 18.12.

Vorweihnachtsglühweingeist


----------



## fez (6. November 2005)

als ich finde so langsam wäre mal die Pfalz an der Reihe. 

Da findet sich bestimmt auch irgendwo strategisch günstig ein Glühmarkt. Pfalzgrafen vortreten.


----------



## Froschel (7. November 2005)

Pfalz ist natürlich immer prima, aber für die Freiburger ne kleine Odyssee.

Ich werd mal die Karte studieren und sicherlich fündig werden. Am 11.Dez gibts dann natürlich die Vorglühnachtweintour um die Stecke dann erstmal auszuloten. Bin eigentlich schon dafür, dass man ne neue Strecke sucht. 

Werd mal schauen.



-_-


----------



## fez (7. November 2005)

oder aber das Elsässer Berg-Hinterland, sozusagen als Mischung zwischen Pfalz und Vogesen...?


----------



## Froschel (7. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> oder aber das Elsässer Berg-Hinterland, sozusagen als Mischung zwischen Pfalz und Vogesen...?



das wär eigentlich das Beste wegen dem Trailaufkommen   , aber das Schlechteste wegen den mieserablen Glühweinmärkten   


-_-


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

Werd diesmal auch dabei sein wenn´s ok ist    Vielleicht kommt die Freiburger Truppe auch komplett zusammen...

Wo ist mir egal....Ich würd einfach sagen irgendwo in der Mitte dann wär´s für alle zum fahren (PKW) am besten,oder?

Gruß marc


----------



## 1sepp1 (7. November 2005)

hi

wäre in ettlingen mit dabei.

aber auch in karlsruhe-durlach ist ein netter kleiner weihnachtsmarkt mit glühweinständen vorhanden.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Wooly (7. November 2005)

1sepp1 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre in ettlingen mit dabei.
> aber auch in karlsruhe-durlach ist ein netter kleiner weihnachtsmarkt mit glühweinständen vorhanden.





			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> - möglichst hoher Singletrailanteil



ich sehe da klare Widersprüche. so leid mir das tut ...  

Ich persönlich hätte auch nichts gegen die Pfalz, da sich die "Odysee" ja auch in Grenzen hält. Vogesen wären auch ok. Am Vortermin wäre ich allerdings verhindert, aber ich vertraue euch ...


----------



## Seppl2 (7. November 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Weihnachtsausfahrt ist schon geplant du Penner ... ...


Gestatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (7. November 2005)

*justkidding*


----------



## nils (7. November 2005)

Also von der Pfalz bin ich ja auch nicht abgeneigt. Es kommt ja vielleicht schon eine Hand voll Luigis zusammen, sodaß man sich den Sprit fürs Auto teilen kann.

Gespannt: Nils.


----------



## Wooly (7. November 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestatten



der Form halber tun wir so als würden wir noch ein wenig diskutieren ... wurde alles schon bei el´s Wunderkräuterlikör in Geradmer festgeklopft ...


----------



## 1sepp1 (7. November 2005)

hi

wenn das alles schon geplant ist, dann wünsche ich euch viel spass dabei.

gruss


----------



## eL (7. November 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wurde alles schon bei el´s Wunderkräuterlikör in Geradmer festgeklopft ...



so ist es.

Die vorteile liegen auf der hand

immer besseres klima als annerschwo
exorbitant interessante wegbeschaffenheit und topografie
pfälzer wein schmeckt glühend bestimmt affengeil
nette wanderer und pfälzer gastfreundlichkeit
aus dem pfälzer wald find ick mitlerweile auch besoffen wieder raus

deswegen!
hopfen und pfalz ... gott erhalts

in diesem sinne prost   

eL


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2005)

...hicks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

noch eine Idee von der ich gerade ziemlich begeistert bin.

Wir fahren mal im Nordschwarzwald, mittleres Murgtal, Forbach. 
Ambiente und Landschaft satt - Trails auch ganz gut, vielleicht 2.IBC-Grad. Dafür gibts aber auch ein paar für uns bisher unfahrbare Stellen, hier kann uns Nils zeigen was er drauf hat.







Wir fahren gemeinsam die Forbacher 8 kombiniert mit Buscame Mucho, die Reihenfolge bleibt noch festzulegen. Vielleicht zuerst den Westweg vom Hohloh runter, dann Buscame, dann falls noch Reserven in den Beinen sind und noch Zeit bleibt Westweg ab Dingensda Viehplatz oder wie das heißt (wobei ich denke dass das zu viel wird).

Bratwürste werden wenn es das Wetter zulässt auf dieser geilen Hütte deren Name und Lage streng geheim ist gegrillt (bei Schnee oder Regen wird halt was gevespert) , der Glühwein wird anschließend auf dem Parkoplatzo Forbach eingenommen und im Weißen Wal gründlich durcherhitzt. Alternativ könnte man auf den Christkindlesmarkt Gernsbach gehen, da gibts bestimmt einen.



Und diesmal wirfst du mir keinen Stein aufs Fahrrad, klar Froscheel !!


----------



## eL (8. November 2005)

ja das geht auch


----------



## rohstrugel (8. November 2005)

Das wär für mich eine gute Gelegenheit, den Buscame einmal kennelernen zu dürfen 
Und ein bisserl grillen mitsamt Glüh kommt mir jedenfalls entgegen.


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. November 2005)

mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich an besagtem wochenende auch mal wieder im badnerland. wenn ja, dann würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen, egal wohin es geht

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

übrigens - ich habe die Befürchtung dass der Weiße Wal bald Geschichte ist - heute bekomme ich einen Schrieb vom Finanzamt in welchem mir mitgeteilt wird dass die bisherige Steuerlast von 172  / Jahr auf 965  / Jahr  erhöht wird


----------



## Don Stefano (8. November 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein bisserl grillen mitsamt Glüh kommt mir jedenfalls entgegen.


Ich wäre auch dafür, das Grillen mit dem Glühwein zu verbinden und das Ganze nicht auf 2 Mal zu machen.

Zur Not laden wir halt meinen Weber-Grill ins Auto und grillen auf dem Parkplatz. Oder wir fahren den weißen Wal zur Hütte hoch und trinken den Wein ausnahmsweise vor der (letzten) Abfahrt.
   :kotz:


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. November 2005)

hast du keine womo-zulassung? lkw geht denk ich mal schlecht, da dann die fahrerkabine von der ladeabteilung getrennt sein muss.....gibts da neue richtlinien? erstmal beim tüv nachfragen, die ämter machen ja oft erstmal panik


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

habe schon eine Womozulassung - trotzdem wird die Steuer nach Hubraum je 100 cm bezogen auf die _Emissionsklasse_ berechnet....


----------



## rohstrugel (8. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens - ich habe die Befürchtung dass der Weiße Wal bald Geschichte ist - heute bekomme ich einen Schrieb vom Finanzamt in welchem mir mitgeteilt wird dass die bisherige Steuerlast von 172  / Jahr auf 965  / Jahr  erhöht wird


Schöne Scheize


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. November 2005)

ok, dann war ich wohl falsch informiert. ich dachte, dass es eine einheitliche besteuerung für womos pro 100cm³ gibt, egal welche schadstoffklasse. hast du keinen kat? oder 4ltr hubraum?. wäre ja wirklich megaschade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

das Problem liegt (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - ich lese mich den ganzen Abend schon in das Thema ein...) darin dass VW es nicht geschafft hat ihren Drecks-Touareg schadstoffarm genug zu bauen dafür aber irgendwie den Gesetzgeber überzeugen konnte die Steuer nun nicht mehr auf das Gewicht sonde auf den Hubraum zu berechnen...   oder so ähnlich, ich blick da nicht mehr durch...

Kfz-Steuer: Neue Steuer für schwere Geländewagen _21-07-2005_

(Val) Für Besitzer von Kraftfahrzeugen mit einem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht von mehr als 2,8 t gilt seit dem 1. Mai wie für alle anderen Pkw die Hubraumsteuer. Nur Wohnmobile und Kraftfahrzeuge, die als Lkw zugelassen sind, von dieser Regelung ausgenommen. Sie werden weiterhin nach dem verkehrsrechtlich zulässigen Gesamtgewicht besteuert.

Wer seinen Pkw oder Kombi, wie zum Beispiel einige Besitzer des VW Bus T4 auflasten ließ, um in den Genuss der Gewichtsbesteuerung zu kommen, sollte prüfen, ob er durch eine "Ablastung" wieder in eine günstigere Steuerklasse kommen kann. Bei der Auflastung wurde von der Zulassungsbehörde nämlich häufig die Schlüsselnummer "00" (nicht schadstoffarm) in die Papiere eingetragen, was für die Besteuerung nach Gewicht keine Rolle spielte, wohl aber bei der Hubraumbesteuerung. Durch die Ablastung und Eintragung der ursprünglichen Schadstoffschlüsselnummer kommen diese Kfz meist in eine günstigere Steuerklasse.

Weiterhin wird nach Informationen des ADAC die Möglichkeit bestehen bleiben, Geländewagen sowie Kleinbusse oder Vans mit mehr als 2,8 t zulässiges Gesamtgewicht zum "LKW" umzubauen und eintragen zu lassen, um auch zukünftig der Gewichtsbesteuerung zu unterliegen. Dabei ist es aber für die Zulassung notwendig, die hinteren Sitze nebst Befestigungen und Gurten dauerhaft zu entfernen, so dass sich eine reduzierte Anzahl von Sitzplätzen ergibt, die auch in den Fahrzeugpapieren eingetragen wird. Ansprechpartner sind TÜV und DEKRA.

Da jedoch auch bei einer Eintragung der Fahrzeugart "LKW" noch nicht sichergestellt ist, dass das Kfz auch steuerlich vom Finanzamt als "LKW" anerkannt und entsprechend nach dem Gewicht besteuert wird, sollte man vor einem Umbau unbedingt mit dem zuständigen Finanzamt (Kfz-Steuerstelle) Rücksprache halten. Hier erfährt man auch, welche Voraussetzungen für die steuerliche Anerkennung als "LKW" gefordert werden (zum Beispiel Trennwand zur Ladefläche, Verblechung der hinteren Seitenfenster).

Durch die Aufhebung von § 23 Abs. 6 a StVZO zum 1. Mai 2005 ist der Weg für die neuen Besteuerungsart frei gemacht worden. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob die Nutzung des Kfz privat, gewerblich oder zum Transport von Gütern erfolgt. Da die Neufestsetzung der Kfz-Steuer zum jeweiligen jährlichen Fälligkeitstermin erfolgt, werden sich für viele Fahrzeughalter zum Teil erhebliche Nachforderungen ergeben, insbesondere wenn die nächste Fälligkeit der Kfz-Steuer erst im Jahre 2006 liegt.


----------



## knoflok (8. November 2005)

öhm;

da hab ich dann aber auch was falsch verstanden;

meiner Meinung nach war vorgesehen, Geländewagen mehr zu besteruern, da diese noch nach Gewicht gingen; diese sollen jetzt auch nach Hubraum versteuert werden.
Das da WoMos dazu zählen, wusste ich nicht; 
Kann ich auch kaum glauben - da die meißten ja eh 5/6 vom Jahr nur inner Garage stehen und auf den Urlaub warten;

wenn dem so ist, haben wir dann wohl auch bald keins mehr... 

grübelnde Grüße
knofi


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Val) Für Besitzer von Kraftfahrzeugen mit einem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht von mehr als 2,8 t gilt seit dem 1. Mai wie für alle anderen Pkw die Hubraumsteuer. * Nur Wohnmobile und Kraftfahrzeuge, die als Lkw zugelassen sind, von dieser Regelung ausgenommen. Sie werden weiterhin nach dem verkehrsrechtlich zulässigen Gesamtgewicht besteuert.*



und was is damit? ich dachte immer eine womo-zulassung wäre eine spezielle art der lkw-zulassung, nämlich genau das wie hier beschrieben.....ich blicks auch net mehr....und ich hab mir überlegt ob ich mir nen womo/ausgebauten sprinter anschaffen soll..... 

edit: das mit dem fettmachen beim zitieren hat net so ganz geklapppt, nu aber


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

ich werde morgen einspruch gegen den Steuerbescheid erheben. Es ist auf jeden Fall so dass die LKW-Besteuerung nach gewicht nur in Anspruch genommen werden kann wenn das Fahrzeug als LKW umgebaut ist, sprich Trennwand , keine Sitzbänke hinten usw. 

Mein Einspruch wird auf den unten beschriebenen Sachverhalt abzielen, ich denke dass genau der beschriebene Fall eingetreten ist: 

Während schwere Pkw über 2,8 t zulässigem Gesamtgewicht (zGG) seit 01. Mai nicht mehr in den Genuss der preiswerten Gewichtsbesteuerung kommen können, ändert sich für Wohnmobile zunächst nichts. Sie profitieren weiter von der günstigeren Veranlagung nach dem Fahrzeuggewicht, wenn sie für mehr als 2,8 t zGG zugelassen sind. Der ADAC hatte sich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach für eine solche Regelung eingesetzt.
Seit einiger Zeit werden einzelnen Wohnmobilbesitzern jedoch neue Steuerbescheide zugestellt, in denen die Steuer ebenfalls nach Hubraum berechnet wird und entsprechend hoch ausfällt. Diese Steuerbescheide sind fehlerhaft, werden aber trotzdem wirksam, wenn die Halter innerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Frist von einem Monat keinen Einspruch einlegen. 
Von dieser "Panne" sind vor allem Wohnmobile betroffen, die erst später zum Wohnmobil umgebaut wurden. Hier erkennt die Datenverarbeitung der Finanzämter nicht, dass es sich um ein Wohnmobil und nicht etwa um einen Van oder Kleinbus handelt. Der Einspruch sollte deshalb unbedingt mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich um ein "Sonder-Kfz-Wohnmobil über 2,8 t" handelt, begründet werden. Am besten eine Kopie des Fahrzeugscheins beifügen. Da die Steuerbescheide in der Regel in Abhängigkeit zum Fälligkeitstermin versandt werden, können fehlerhafte Steuerbescheide noch bis April 2006 auftauchen. 

Mehr zum Thema aber leiber per pm, wir sind ja hier nicht im sprinterforum....


----------



## knoflok (9. November 2005)

ach so abundan mal einen zwischen*sprint*er


----------



## Froschel (9. November 2005)

so damit wir nicht komplett im Thema abgleiten, wieder zum Tagesgeschäft.

Hab ne Strecke gefunden in Haslach das ist 15KM hinter Gengenbach. Glühweinmarkt sollte dort kein Problem sein. 
Strecke geht von Haslach im Kinzigtal - Gutach - Dorf - Mühlenbach - Haslach

Werden so insgesamt 30 Km sein mit 1000Hm. Trailanteil laut Karte 60%-70%

Hab gestern echt ne weile gebraucht bis ich mal ne schöne Strecke mit viel Pfadanteil zusammen hatte, echt schwer im Schwawa.

Ich bring die Karte am Freitach mal mit.

Was haltet ihr davon...und Schnee gibts mit Sicherheit auch dort  


@Fezini: so wie man das liest sollte es ja dann kein Problem sein, aber is ja schon der Hammer




-_-


----------



## marc (9. November 2005)

> Hab ne Strecke gefunden in Haslach das ist 15KM hinter Gengenbach. Glühweinmarkt sollte dort kein Problem sein.



Dat liecht ja bei mir übern Berch.    Na dann prost


----------



## Tohamas (10. November 2005)

Schön, dass es pünktlich zum Dreckswetter wieder was wird mit den gemeinsamén Ausflügen!
Bin dabei!
Aber diesmal wird jemand anders kaputtgemacht, ich war dieses Jahr schon dran


----------



## fez (10. November 2005)

Dreckswetter  

So einen trockenen Spätsommer/Herbst/Winteranfang habe ich noch nie erlebt.... Ich habe das Gefühl dass es seit ich das paddeln angefangen habe  nicht mehr regnet (...ausser ich gehe zum _biken_ zum Col de la Schlucht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (14. November 2005)

back to topic:

steht der 18.12 fest?  Strecke im Kinzigtal sicher?  Schnee ausreichend?
Glühwein in Mengen vorhanden?  Slopestylestrecke für 1,5 Promille gefunden?

und wer springt den ersten:  No food   to Lebkuchen backflip?   

Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

Chef-Streckentester und Routenauswähler Froschel wird wie ich annehme ja leider verletzungsbedingt nicht teilnehmen können. (Bitte um Wortmeldung, Schefe)


Wie halten wirs - sollen wir weiterhin im Kinzigtal fahren ?


----------



## Froschel (22. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Chef-Streckentester und Routenauswähler Froschel wird wie ich annehme ja leider verletzungsbedingt nicht teilnehmen können. (Bitte um Wortmeldung, Schefe)
> 
> 
> Wie halten wirs - sollen wir weiterhin im Kinzigtal fahren ?



kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, ich werd mich da wahrscheinlich eher kurzfristig an- ab- oder ummelden.



-_-


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

wenn ich untertänigst einen vorschlag machen dürfte:

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/weihnachtsmarkt-neustadt-weinstrasse.html

ist halt für die luigis weiter, aber eine echte homebase-tour......felsenmeer im schnee, totenkopfhütte mit erbsensuppe oder wolfsburg und russenweg.......


----------



## Flugrost (22. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich untertänigst einen vorschlag machen dürfte:
> 
> http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/weihnachtsmarkt-neustadt-weinstrasse.html
> 
> ist halt für die luigis weiter, aber eine echte homebase-tour......felsenmeer im schnee, totenkopfhütte mit erbsensuppe oder wolfsburg und russenweg.......


Kompliment Herr Joga, ich sehe - ein Mann mit guten Ideen!


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

Meine Herrn die würfel sind bereits gefallen und liegen mitnichten in der palz.

Diesmal gibts das kinzigtal.

müssten wir ja dann bald mal generalproben oder?


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

für die Generalprobe existieren 2 Termine welche ich beide leider nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## mjA (22. November 2005)

die da wären ?


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

Hi Dave: ich werde versuchen das WE davor freizubekommen - wir müssten dann allerdings eine knackige Frühstart, pausenfreie und Schnellwiederheimkehr-Aktion durchführen. Mal schauen ....Garantieren kann ich das leider nicht. Vielleicht wollen/können auch die Luigis eine Generalprobe auf die Reihe bekommen ? 

Bernhard, erkläre doch nochmal genauer zum evtl. auf der eigenen Karte nachzuverfolgen wo und wie du dir die Tour vorgestellt hast.


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Herrn die würfel sind bereits gefallen und liegen mitnichten in der palz.
> Diesmal gibts das kinzigtal.
> müssten wir ja dann bald mal generalproben oder?
> eL


Setzen, sechs Herr Röhnlandfeldzieher. Sehr wohl liegen die Würfel in der Pfalz weil sie schon immer da gelegen haben.
Wer sagt eigentlich, daß es nur diese eine Glühsprittour geben wird, he?


----------



## eL (23. November 2005)

Also nach den traditionen der NL gibt es eine Vorerkundungstour und eine Hauptglühtour.
Diese geht dieses jahr mit einstimmigen beschluß* durch herrn kona ins kinzigtal. Das heißt natürlich nicht das nicht irgendwelche fahradfahrer welche durst auf glühwein haben diesen auch auf, währen oder nach ihrer tour geniessen können. 
Nur wäre es vermessen dies rumgelulle als eine NL Glühweintour zu deklarieren

* einstimmige beschlüsse sind hier als diktatorische festlegungen eines einzelnen zu sehen.

eL


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

_Wer geistig mobil bleiben will muß ab- und zu Tabus brechen_

Was spricht für die Pfalz:  
- Die Tour de Glüh fand bereits zweimal im Kinzigtal statt (übrigens zweimal ohne Erkundungstour!!)
- Els Argumente vom Anfang des Freds: _immer besseres klima als annerschwo_
_exorbitant interessante wegbeschaffenheit und topografie_
_pfälzer wein schmeckt glühend bestimmt affengeil_
_nette wanderer und pfälzer gastfreundlichkeit_
_aus dem pfälzer wald find ick mitlerweile auch besoffen wieder raus_
- das Trailaufkommen ist im Kinzigtal erfahrunggemäß zwar ganz nett konnte aber nie mit der Pfalz konkurrieren.
- es wäre keine Vorglütour vonnöten, im Kinzigtal schon
- ich war schon Urzeiten nicht mehr dort... 

Was spricht fürs Kinzigtal:
- das Flair ist schon toll dort
- die Trail sehen_ auf der Karte_ zumindest mal ganz interessant aus
- die Luigis sind genauso schnell dort wie wir.
- direkt im Start- und Zielpunkt ist ein per Bike erreichbarer Weihnachtsmarkt


*Was meinen denn die Luigis ?*


----------



## superjoga (23. November 2005)

@eL: ich finde ihr solltet fez zu eurem diktatorisch bestimmenden fels in der brandung ernennen. besser noch: ich fordere fez auf, zu revoltieren und würde mit einer kompletten division seine heeresstärke unterstützen. dem preussischen druck von norden muss widerstand geleistet werden!!!

die luigis fahren auch gerne 70km mehr. bestimmt.


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

um die Verwirrung vollständig zu machen werfe ich auch nochmal BUSCAME MUCHO und den Forbacher Weihnachtsmarkt in die Runde.



hier ein wirklich gelungenes originalgetreues Bild von Forbach:


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> _Wer geistig mobil bleiben will muß ab- und zu Tabus brechen_
> 
> Was spricht für die Pfalz:
> - Die Tour de Glüh fand bereits zweimal im Kinzigtal statt (übrigens zweimal ohne Erkundungstour!!)
> ...



es steht 9:4 für die Pfalz

Wer wird so obrigkeitshörig sein und einstimmige Beschlüsse zur obersten direktive erklären?


----------



## marc (23. November 2005)

Luigi-Meldung  

Wieviel Stimmen hab ich? Ich hab schonmal das schwerste Bike  

Also generell hab ich auch nichts gegen die Pfalz, Kinzigtal ist halt näher.

Aber wir beugen uns der Mehrheit   

Marc

Ps. Gibts nun einen Diktator Fidel Fez?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (23. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> .........Ich hab schonmal das schwerste Bike  ..............
> Ps. Gibts nun einen Diktator Fidel Fez?



ICH hab das schwerste rad.

@fidel-fez: lass mal deine mächtige erscheinung sprechen und kommandier die NLs in die pfalz ab.....


----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

ich bin aus tiefsten Herzen Demokrat und verweise deshalb auf die Wahl und bitte alle Beteiligten um ihre Stimmabgabe.



fez Hecker


----------



## marc (23. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ICH hab das schwerste rad.



20kg sticht  ...nun Du  (aber Touren mit fahren,Shuttlebike zählt nicht)

Wer hat noch nen langen...


----------



## Deleted 10852 (23. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein wirklich gelungenes originalgetreues Bild von Forbach:


....wie? ein neuer Stausee an der Murg


----------



## superjoga (23. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> .........20kg sticht  ...nun Du  (aber Touren mit fahren,Shuttlebike zählt nicht)...........


FU(K. das war aber dein joker. da is ja mein downhiller leichter.......mit dem tourenkollegen komm ich auf 18. aber dafür wieg ich bestimmt mehr als du.  
das rechnen wir dann auch noch mit ein......


----------



## marc (23. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> . aber dafür wieg ich bestimmt mehr als du.
> das rechnen wir dann auch noch mit ein......



Vor oder nach Glühwein und Lebkuchen  

Und dabei hat meine Fette Katze gerade Diät. War schon auf 21,4  

marc


----------



## superjoga (23. November 2005)

he, deine katze zählt nicht. allerdings sind 20kg+ für ne katze schon mächtig viel......
wenn du nur lebkuchen futterst, dann zieh ich dich ja locker ab.  ......


----------



## knoflok (23. November 2005)

mönsch yogi... er meint doch sein schmusekätzchen...


----------



## dave (23. November 2005)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden! Das Kinzigtal würd' mich ja schon interessieren, weil das komplettes Neuland wäre. Wie sind denn die bereits bekannten Kinzigtal-Trails? So ähnlich wie in der Pfalz oder eher Richtung BM? 

Falls sie Pfalz-Charakter haben, dann würd' ich gleich für die Pfalz stimmen. Die gibt's dort ja in rauhen Massen und Ihr kennt Euch bereits super dort aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. November 2005)

weder noch. So ähnlich wie jene die du bei Forbach gesehen hast - aber weniger schwere Meter auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rohstrugel (23. November 2005)

Habs eigentlich schon im Abstimmtreat geschrieben.
Mir ists Wurscht, wo wir fahren ... hauptsache Spass 

@ marc, superjoga
Was sind denn schon 20kg ... interessannt wird es doch erst mit einer C16 Bereifung 
Und nicht mit so einer CC-Bereifung wie z.B. Big-Betty


----------



## superjoga (24. November 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] marc, superjoga
> Was sind denn schon 20kg ... interessannt wird es doch erst mit einer C16 Bereifung .......
> Und nicht mit so einer CC-Bereifung wie z.B. Big-Betty



hö, das is ja doof. c16. da bekommst du ja auch noch gegenleistung in form von grip und wegfallenden durchschlägen für das mitgeschleppte gewicht!!! bei der "katze" vom marc sinds 20kilo und die sind wie fiesester hüftspeck.......keiner wills und alle schämen sich dafür....


----------



## eL (24. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> bei der "katze" vom marc sinds 20kilo und die sind wie fiesester hüftspeck.......keiner wills und alle schämen sich dafür....



nö kommt mir so vor als wär er verdammt stolz drauf   aber das ist ja in der szene "state of the art" 
Sehr Maskulin wenn man in seiner denkweise von stahlfederbeinen und doppelbrückengabeln begrenzt wird.

eL


----------



## superjoga (24. November 2005)

@eL: d.h. also im umkehrschluss du bist äusserst feminin........headshock,cannondale..........  . aber deshalb hab ich dich ja auch so


----------



## marc (24. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> bei der "katze" vom marc sinds 20kilo und die sind wie fiesester hüftspeck.......keiner wills und alle schämen sich dafür....



He! Du willst doch mein geschmeidig´s Kätzchen nicht als Hüftspeck abtun  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> nö kommt mir so vor als wär er verdammt stolz drauf   aber das ist ja in der szene "state of the art"
> Sehr Maskulin wenn man in seiner denkweise von stahlfederbeinen und doppelbrückengabeln begrenzt wird.
> 
> eL



Ja wir sind schon harte Burschen  . Aber ich liebe so tolerante Menschen wie Dich. Das muß man einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (24. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ..........He! Du willst doch mein geschmeidig´s Kätzchen nicht als Hüftspeck abtun  ...........
> 
> .......Aber ich liebe so tolerante Menschen wie Dich. Das muß man einfach .........



nee, die dicke katze doch nicht   , aber der eL is meiner!!


----------



## marc (24. November 2005)

Ich will selbstverständlich einer harmonischen Beziehung nicht im Wege stehen...


----------



## kona.orange (24. November 2005)

Hallo.

Nachdem ich bei der Kandeltour nicht mitgefahren bin, wird es am 18.12. vorraussichtlich hinhaun. Egal wos hingeht, ich sag einfach mal das ich dabei bin. Is recht?


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

*Treffpunkt: 10.30 Haslach, großer Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links.*

*Karlsruhe: Manmob 9.00*

Durchzählen bitte - wer kommt aus Karlsruhe mit ?


----------



## dave (14. Dezember 2005)

> Durchzählen bitte - wer kommt aus Karlsruhe mit ?



1. skuehnen 
2. dave
3. fez
4. froschel

weitermachen!


----------



## knoflok (14. Dezember 2005)

pfuumpf: markus


----------



## Wooly (14. Dezember 2005)

mööp !!


----------



## marc (14. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Treffpunkt: 10.30 Haslach, großer Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links.*



Ihr müsst, fiel mir eben ein, wenn IHr von der B33 kommt solange nach Haslach rein fahren bis Ihr UNTER der Bahn durchfahrt und dann kommt der besagte Platz auf der linken. Gegenüber ist ein Einkaufsmarkt. Da wird´s dann irgendwo Parkplätze geben...

Wenn ich in einigermaßem Zustand bin dann werd ich auch da sein.


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

auch erkältet ?

geht schon...


----------



## marc (14. Dezember 2005)

nee, am Samstag ist das traditionelle "Weihnachtsbier". 
Eine Veranstaltung bei der sich seit Jahren, immer am letzten Samstag vor Weihnachten, dieselben Leute treffen um in der Freiburger Innenstadt von Kneipe zu Kneipe zu ziehen. Da der Start traditionell um 10 Uhr (vormittags) ist sehen einige am Abend nicht mehr sehr fotogen aus.  
Da ich keinen Alkohol trinke (nix vertrage...) kannst Du dir den Rest ausmalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

Hey , das ist doch in "Rudi`s Eckneipe" ?

Super Lokalität für gepflegte Konversation.


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Dezember 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> 1. skuehnen
> 2. dave
> 3. fez
> 4. froschel
> ...



weitermachen!


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> dave schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch, es muss lauten:


			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weitermachen!


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Dezember 2005)

Wooly kommt aber nicht aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Tohamas (14. Dezember 2005)

Wie isn das jetzt: Darf ich jetzt auch sagen, dass ich mitkomme, auch wenn ich nicht mal im Ansatz aus Karlsruhe komme?

Oder muss ich dazu n neuen Fred aufmachen?

Oder interessiert das am Ende kein A***h?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Dezember 2005)

Du darfst, aber du darfst dich nicht mitzählen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Es sei denn, du machst eine eigene Zählung auf für Freiburger. Aber du darfst dann nicht die gleichen Zahlen verwenden wie die Karlsruher, weil sonst blickt ja keiner mehr durch.

am besten du indizierst das irgendwie, z.b.

1.FR: Tohamas 

alles klar?


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2005)

@ Tohamas: 10.30 Haslach


----------



## rohstrugel (14. Dezember 2005)

Werde mich dem KA-Konvoi anschliessen.
Wie siehts denn mit unserem eL aus.
äääl ... holst du mich von zuhause ab, dann könnte ich etwas mehr Glüh,
oder soll ich den Fahrdienst übernehmen?


1. skuehnen 
 2. dave
 3. fez
 4. froschel
 5. knoflok
 6. lelebebbel
7. rohstrugel


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly kommt aber nicht aus Karlsruhe


Warum meldet sich der Trottel dann?

Shit, jetzt wollte ich mal der größte Klugschei$$er sein und jetzt bin ich's doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. Dezember 2005)

menno ich wollte doch nur helfen ....


----------



## knoflok (14. Dezember 2005)

mönsch marcus ... siehste der eL machts richtig und hält die klappe...

back to Glühwein:

Wie machen wir das mit dem Fahren? 
Kann mich und mein BM noch jemand in den Kofferraum packen? 
Soll ich meinen Twingo eintüten und mitbringen?


----------



## Wooly (14. Dezember 2005)

wenn der Stefan doch auch immer so fies ist mensch ...


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der Stefan doch auch immer so fies ist mensch ...


War nicht so gemeint, ich hab' dich natürlich ganz arg lieb und wir gehen am Sonntag mal nen Glühwein zusammen trinken und reden über die Sache ...


----------



## Froschel (16. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> War nicht so gemeint, ich hab' dich natürlich ganz arg lieb und wir gehen am Sonntag mal nen Glühwein zusammen trinken und reden über die Sache ...



Wooly, pass blos auf, wenn Don Stefan nämlich sagt "und reden über die Sache ... " heisst das, dass du mit einbetonierten Beinen im Rheinhafenbecken versenkt wirst. 


-_-


----------



## Wooly (16. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly, pass blos auf, wenn Don Stefan nämlich sagt "und reden über die Sache ... " heisst das, dass du mit einbetonierten Beinen im Rheinhafenbecken versenkt wirst.



nee nee ... ich weiss zuviel über die Schutzgelder, die er mit seinen exorbitanten Rahmenbestellungen wäscht ... eh Luigi, wolle nagelneue Santa Cruz Rahme gaufe äh ... sonst passierte deine Familiä was ... capite ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee ... ich weiss *zuviel* über die Schutzgelder, die er mit seinen exorbitanten Rahmenbestellungen wäscht ...



geradeeben *deshalb* das schwere Beinkleid!!! Julius wird dich rächen


----------



## eL (16. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich den morgigen tag überlebe (wovon ich ausgehe) dann meld ich mich nochmal und geb für strohkugel die abfahrtsmodalitäten bekannt.

Und wenn sich keiner der feinen herren und damen vom Club genötigt sieht mitzufahren dann ..... man iss das armsehlig.

eL


----------



## Znarf (16. Dezember 2005)

N´abend,
ich würd am Sonntag auch kommen, wenn sogar der Lulli mitkommt, wär ja dann fast wie früher, nur bin ich jetzt älter.

Aber ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht.

Gibts vielleicht auch ne Sylvestertour oder 26.Dezember Tour oder sowas?

Grüße Znarf

PS: eL in was für ein Rad willst du die Pike denn bauen? Wenn du willst kannst du meine mal bei dir reinbauen. Dann kannste ja sehen ob dir Rock Shox zusagt?


----------



## eL (16. Dezember 2005)

sie soll in ein cannondale superV

aber ohne steckachsvorderrad bringt mir die tollte pike auch nichts.

also nichts überstürzen..... und soooo toll kann ich nun auch nich fahren als das ich unbedingt sone gabel bräuchte
sagt man zumindest


----------



## LittleHunter (16. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> 10.30 Haslach



Fahrt Ihr bei jedem Wetter ?
Heute hat es in Haslach / Umgebung den ganzen Tag geregnet. Auf Sonntag ist alles vorausgesagt was das Wetter bringen kann


----------



## Wooly (16. Dezember 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr bei jedem Wetter ?



ja tun wir  ...  ... da schmeckt der Glühwein doppelt so gut !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ja das tun wir


Also ich sage da nicht so pauschal zu, wenn es zu heiss wird gehe ich lieber Schwimmen


----------



## Wooly (17. Dezember 2005)

stimmt, bei regen gehen lele, flugrost & el nach Offenburg Schuhe kaufen ... der Rest fährt


----------



## eL (17. Dezember 2005)

mein schuhbudget iss leider aufgebraucht   

bei regen darf ich leider garnicht vor die tür, um eine erkrankung zu vermeiden.

bei regen kommen wühler fezer und froscher mit dem boot


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ja tun wir  ...  ... da schmeckt der Glühwein doppelt so gut !!!



Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Schwimmbadparkplatz vorschlagen. Ist auch angeschrieben. Bei der Einfahrt nach Haslach fährt man durch eine Bahnunterführung durch. ( Auf der linken Seite sieht man eine Moschee    ) Die zweite Strasse rechts ist eine Einbahnstrasse und führt direkt zum Parkplatz. Etwas höher gelegen ist eine Sporthalle deren Parkplatz besser wäre. Sonst fliegen einem die Regentropfen evtl. fies von den Bäumen ins Genick   

Tolle Tourenvorschläge gibts hier !

Das Wetter heute morgen hat leichten Schnee gebracht der nun wieder weg ist. Teilweise reist die Wolkendecke auf und blauer Himmel und Sonnen machen sich bemerkbar. Ansonsten ist es nass bei leichten plus Graden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin draussen.

Hatte einen furchtbar hektischen Tag - und das Ergebnis seht ihr unten.
Mir steht jetzt nicht so richtig der Sinn auf biken. 
Zudem muß ich morgen nochmal mit Emilia ins Kinderkrankenhaus um den Verband an ihrem Ohr wechseln zu lassen - dort war ich heute morgen schon mit ihr da ein eitriger Abszess hinterm Ohr aufgeschnitten werden mußte....

So ein Schei$$tag.

Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## knoflok (17. Dezember 2005)

au kagge; 

hoffe dir und deinen etwaigen mitfahrern ist ausser dem blechschaden nichts weiter passiert. 
Glatteis? 

@the others:
à demain

knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Schei$$tag.


Au weia, das sieht aber böse aus.

Gute Besserung an Emilia, ich hoffe es hatte nichts mit den Ohrringen zu tun.
Und gute Besserung an den weissen Wal. Erst das Theater mit der Steuer und jetzt das


----------



## Wooly (17. Dezember 2005)

@fez: Beileid, aber solche Tage gehen auch wieder vorbei, ein Auto ist nur ein Auto, und viele Grüsse an Emilia. und ich kenn da echt nen billigen kroatischen Autoschrauber in KA ...

@rest: Egal wie ihr euch jetzt organisiert, könnt ihr kurz anrufen wenn ihr an Rastatt vorbeidengelt, ich warte auf dem Park&Ride und donnere dann hinterher.


----------



## Froschel (17. Dezember 2005)

@Fez: wenns sein muss ziehen wir zu 10. die ganze Front am Wal  wieder raus.

@ Wooly: isch ruf disch dann an.

bis morgen und lange Unterhosen nicht vergessen....

-_-


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich komm auch zum Frontrausziehen von ferne her. Hoffentlich bist Du nich schuld und ist keinem was passiert...




Euch allen anderen viel Spass!!! - kommt gerade nach Hause  
\edith


----------



## marc (17. Dezember 2005)

Melde mich für morgen ab und mach einen auf Weichei. Das Nass-Kalte Wetter passt mir mal gar nicht    Wünsche dem Rest Viel Spaß und @fez Alles Gute. Schaut ja net so doll aus mit dem Designer Grill   Insassen hoffentlich nichts passiert?

Marc


----------



## kona.orange (17. Dezember 2005)

Hmm... marc nich dabei... hmm... kommt sonst noch jemand ausm Süden???


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Dezember 2005)

Was n hier los?
Lauter fadenscheinige Entschuldigungen - Unfall, Krankenhaus, nasses Wetter?
Die Truppenmoral lässt zu wünschen übrig!

Da kein drastischer Temperaturanstieg auf über 30 Grad zu erwarten ist bin ich jedenfalls am Start. Also 9:00 Uhr am Mannmob - sind denn jetzt, nachdem einige hier es scheinbar vorgezogen haben, ihre Fahrzeuge zu Schrott zu fahren, noch genügend Autos übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo gemeinde
Der eL war heute ein letztes mal in der pfalz um mit dem legendären "schleifer des westens" eine gemütliche runde zu drehen. Das wetter war exorbitant gut und die reisegesellschaft sehr angenehm. In lambrecht sties sogar noch die Frankenbarbie zu unserer truppe um die frauenquote anzuheben. Leider leider hat der eL es dann aber doch übertrieben und mich über die verabredeten maße strapaziert und geschunden sodas bleibende schäden nicht auszuschließen sind. ich wünsch dem eL viel spass morgen bei der tour. Ich jedenfalls lege einen dringenden regenerationstag ein. viel spass euch allen.

/ der kadaver vom eL


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2005)

danke der guten Wünsche.

Ich war zu 100% schuld. Ich schaute auf der B 10 in Durlach stadtauswärts einen Tick zu lange nach rechts wo ein Auto aus einer Seitenstrasse kam. Mit Sicherheit war ich auch wegen der anstrengenden Nacht und der ganzen Hektik nicht 100 %ig konzentriert. Als ich wieder nach vorne schaute stand der vor mir praktisch schon. Ich stieg zwar noch auf die Bremse aber da war ich auch schon drauf. 

Auf solchen verdammt hektischen Tagen liegt kein Segen.

Aber *gottseidank *gabs keinen Personenschaden. Im Auto auf das ich drauf bin saß nämlich auch ein ca. 1,5 jähriger Junge im Kindersitz. Dafür seinem (und meinem) Schutzengel herzlichen Dank.

@ Wooly: ich habe auch noch die Tel. von einem günstigen iranischen Autoschrauber der das Auto eines Freundes günstig wieder gerichtet hat....

@ Knoflok: So beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz: vor einer Woche hat das Finanzamt die 1450  der erhöhten Steuer eingezogen. Am Dienstag wollte ich eigentlich nachdem ich mir für 300  einen festen Gasherd habe einbauen lassen (notwendig für die Zulassung als Womo) zum TÜV und danach zur Zulassungsstelle um das Fahrzeug als Womo anzumelden. Dann hätte ich 11/12 des vom Finanzamt eingezogenen Geldes zurückbekommen. Nun kann ich aber erst zum TÜV wenn das Auto wieder heil ist - aber für die Reperatur könnte ich die 1450  gut vgebrauchen. Und nu ?  
Ich bekomme so langsam das Gefühl das Schicksal möchte mir mitteilen ich sollte den weißen Wal besser loswerden....

@ Stefa: doch es war der "Kanal" des linken Ohrrings. Sie hat seit zwei Tagen über Schmerzen beim Kauen geklagt - und ich dachte das kommt von dem Backenzahn der ihr wächst. Gestern Abend war dann der Rand des Ohrläppchen etwas dick. Dann wacht sie nachts auf und hat tierische Schmerzen am Ohr, schläft praktisch die ganze Nacht nicht mehr - und heute Morgen war das ganze Ohr und ein Teil der Backe richtig dick....


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2005)

ähm, wo wollt ihr denn jetzt morgen hinfahren ?

ich wohn nämlich in haslach und würd da gut an den parkplatz beim schwimmbad kommen.
ich war schonmal mit marc aufm schauinsland.
weil ich würd auch mitkommen wenn sich die höhemeter der tour unter 1000meter halten.


ok, ihr mein haslach im kinzigtal, ne dann ohne mich da brauch mitm zug zu lange hin. im sommer dann mal. viel spaß morgen.


----------



## Triple F (17. Dezember 2005)

So, der Triple leistet dem Forum auch mal wieder einen Besuch ab...

1. @ fez: So´n shit! Hoffentlich kriegst du das schnell wieder geregelt.. Aber zum Glück ist ja niemandem was passiert.

2. @ all: Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, dass wir in Haslach biken. Kann mir jmd evtl. nen Anfahrtsplan beschreiben - ich schau daheim auch mal im www. Wo ist diese Schwimmbadkurve? Fährt sonst noch jmd aus Freiburg mit? Luigis?

3. @ Wooly: das MfG-Angebot nehm ich dann wohl nicht an   !

4. Triple F


----------



## kona.orange (17. Dezember 2005)

War der Treffpnkt nich schon längst ausgemacht odawas? Das Schwimmbad is nach der Gleisunterführung rechts. Sollte der Treffpunkt nich auf der linken Seite sein??? Nich das am Ende jeder alleine fährt... Watnu?


----------



## Triple F (17. Dezember 2005)

Also ich fass´mal kurz zusammen:



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tohamas: 10.30 Haslach





			
				Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Schwimmbadparkplatz vorschlagen. Ist auch angeschrieben. Bei der Einfahrt nach Haslach fährt man durch eine Bahnunterführung durch. ( Auf der linken Seite sieht man eine Moschee    ) Die zweite Strasse rechts ist eine Einbahnstrasse und führt direkt zum Parkplatz. Etwas höher gelegen ist eine Sporthalle deren Parkplatz besser wäre. Sonst fliegen einem die Regentropfen evtl. fies von den Bäumen ins Genick





			
				wohnmobile.net schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

Da sich die in Karlsruhe treffende Fraktion um 2 Personen und zwei Autos verringert hat, müssten wir mal überlegen, wie wir die Personen neu auf die Fahrzeuge verteilen.

1. skuehnen 
2. dave
4. froschel
5. knoflok
6. lelebebbel
7. rohstrugel

Es bleiben noch 6 Leute übrig, die je zu zwei fahren könnten:

I. 1 + 2
II. 4 + 5
III. 6 + 7

Bei I und III ist's schon geklärt, wer mit wem fährt, für II wäre das noch offen. Wenn das so bleiben kann, muss ich nicht zum MannMob fahren.  



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Treffpunkt: 10.30 Haslach, großer Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links.*



Wer kommt jetz von den Clubbern mit?


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Dezember 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> 2. @ all: Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, dass wir in Haslach biken. Kann mir jmd evtl. nen Anfahrtsplan beschreiben - ich schau daheim auch mal im www. Wo ist diese Schwimmbadkurve? Fährt sonst noch jmd aus Freiburg mit? Luigis?



Hier ein Link mit Stadtplan.
Der Schwimmbadparkplatz ist in der Nähe vom Friedhof. Am besten Parkt man vor der Sporthalle. Das ist auf der Karte gut zu sehen. Die Anfahrt von Offenburg her ist wie weiter oben geschrieben durch die Bahnunterführung. 

Über die Heidburg also von Freiburg aus fährt man geradeaus durch Haslach bis die Straße sich an einer Gärtnerei teilt. Vor Euch ist direkt die Bahnlinie ! Ihr fahrt dann links ab am Bahnhof vorbei gerade aus weiter vorbei an der Post bis Ihr wieder links abbiegt nach der Einfahrt seht Ihr ein Neukauf danach gehts die nächste Strasse rechts ab dann seit Ihr schon am Friedhof 80m weiter gerade aus sind die Parkplätze gegenüber der Fa. BENZ.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit was anfangen   

Wir haben gerade einen kleinen Schneesturm, da bleibt aber nix liegen weil es zu warm ist.

Findet das ganze statt bei den ganzen Schicksalsschlägen ?
Sollte es regnen wäre ich auch nicht gerade motiviert


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Dezember 2005)

> Treffpunkt: 10.30 Haslach, großer Platz neben den Bahngleisen (Ortseingang von OG aus gesehen) links.



Das wäre dann der Parkplatz beim Raiffeisenmarkt bzw. Imbiss.


----------



## marc (17. Dezember 2005)

...krieg ja ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn sich die NL Elite im "erweitertem Luigi-Revier" trifft und ich nicht zugange sein kann/ will / möchte /hart genug bin...

Verdammt....mals sehn wie mein Ego morgen früh zu mir spricht. Ich hab ja die Handynummer von Dave und würd mich melden falls / wenn / gegebenenfalls

....   (war ein harter Tag)


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2005)

so wird das neue NL-Clubmobil aussehen wenns vom Iraner wiederkommt. Da kann man über einen Schneesturm nur lachen.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/suchplz.hts?77716 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sonntag, 18.12.2005 *
> Vormittags fällt bei Temperaturen um -5 Grad Schnee, auch bis zum Abend schneit es bei maximal -3 immer wieder. Der Nachthimmel ist meist bedeckt bei -7 Grad und es fällt Schnee.


Ok lelle, schwitzen wirste nich.   

@Little_Hunter: Ist der Parkplatz links auch auf der Karte unten sichtbar? Ich sehe nur das Stadion und das Freibad.


----------



## Triple F (17. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> so wird das neue NL-Clubmobil aussehen wenns vom Iraner wiederkommt. Da kann man über einen Schneesturm nur lachen.



Net schlecht, aber nach der Geschichte heute kannst du froh sein, *keinen* Kuhfänger gehabt zu haben...


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok lelle, schwitzen wirste nich.
> 
> @Little_Hunter: Ist der Parkplatz links auch auf der Karte unten sichtbar? Ich sehe nur das Stadion und das Freibad.



Der Parkplatz ist leicht unterhalb siehe angehängte Karte !
Hab den Weg skizzenhaft eingezeichnet mit wackliger Hand.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Parkplatz ist leicht unterhalb.


Kommando zurück! Wir treffen uns nicht an der Sporthalle. Alle, die heute abend nicht mehr reinschauen, wissen sonst nicht Bescheid.

Ciao, bis morgen.


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wir treffen uns jetzt an der Sporthalle! Fez macht eh nicht mehr mit und hat damit auch nix mehr zu sagen.
> Ciao, bis morgen.



Was habt Ihr für eine Tourenvorstellung ? Da soll ja eine Tour vorliegen über Gutach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (17. Dezember 2005)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr für eine Tourenvorstellung ?


Die Tour wurde von Chefplaner Froschel ausgearbeitet, der auch dabei sein wird.    Sind so km und ca. Höhenmeter.  

Wenn wir wieder im Schnee stecken bleiben, werden wir die Tour abkürzen.

@all: Und ignoriert bitte den Quatsch, den ich vorhin über den Treffpunkt geschrieben habe. Der Treffpunkt ist der auf *linken* Straßenseite und nicht an der Sporthalle, wie von Little_Hunter vorgeschlagen.


----------



## dave (17. Dezember 2005)

@marc: 
...und wehe du meldest dich nicht!   

@fez: 
so'n mist! aber zum glück hat ja 'nur' das material dran glauben müssen ...
ich muss auch noch ins auto investieren (bremsscheiben abgefahren, einspritzventil undicht, kupplung bald hinüber). 

@skuehnen:
wann holste mich ab? ich werd' einfach mal um 8.40 abfahrtbereit sein.


----------



## rohstrugel (17. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok lelle, schwitzen wirste nich.


Bist du Dir da so sicher, wies aussieht fährt er doch bei mir im Auto mit ...

@fez
Willst du mit dem "neuen NL-Clubmobil" bei DHL einsteigen?
Wünsch Dir jedenfalls für nächste Woche ruhigere Tage.

@el
So oft wie du hat mir noch keine versetzt  
Und ich dachte immer, die ESKler wären so richtig harte Jungs ...


----------



## nils (17. Dezember 2005)

zuerst mal @fez:
Blöde Sache, aber gottseidank "nur" Blechschaden! Alles wird gut (irgendwann)!

@Treffpunktkundige:
Wo treffen wir uns jetzt? skuehnen, du hast es geschafft, völlige Verwirrung in meiner Unwissenheit zu stiften!
Gilt der Parplatz in Littel_Hunter angehänmgter Skizze von 22:23 Uhr?

Momentan Planlos, aber morgen mit Tohamas am Start stehernder: Nils.


----------



## Wooly (18. Dezember 2005)

Nils & tohamas: PM´t mir doch kurz eine Handynummer, dann können wir uns vor Ort noch absprechen.

P-S. ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Stunden beim Anschneiden eines kroatischen Schinkens den linken Daumen fast komplett vaon derv hand getrennt, aber ich komme natürlich...


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> vaon derv


-->Klasse Soulsänger aus Island .

Ich habe absolut keinen Plan, wer mit wem wann und wo! Werde aber morgen hoffentlich mit den Luigis eintrudeln....

bis denne,
Triple F


----------



## dave (18. Dezember 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Verdammt....mals sehn wie mein Ego morgen früh zu mir spricht. Ich hab ja die Handynummer von Dave und würd mich melden falls / wenn / gegebenenfalls



hab' eben leider feststellen müssen, dass mein handy futsch ist! jetzt kann ich dir noch nicht mal eine nummer von den anderen geben, weil ich die alle nur auf dem handy gespeichert habe.
na ja, dann hoffe ich einfach, dass wir uns auch so noch gleich sehen! 

oder kann jemand der mitkommt sicherheitshalber seine handynr. an marc schicken? falls er jetzt überhaupt noch mal reinschaut ...


----------



## Wooly (18. Dezember 2005)

so und auch raus ... der Schnitt an meinem Daumen ist doch tiefer als ichdachte und geht immer wieder auf, kann so leider keinen Lenker halten, Jutta fährt mich jetzt erst einmal ins Krankenhaus zum Klammern

viel Spaß ...


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> oder kann jemand der mitkommt sicherheitshalber seine handynr. an marc schicken? falls er jetzt überhaupt noch mal reinschaut ...



Yo, is´erledigt!


@ Wooly: 
*argh* So ein Mist! Dann mal gute Besserung.... Und ich sag ja immer: ESST KEIN FLEISCH!    MIr ist das noch nie passiert .....

Grüße,
3F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (18. Dezember 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer, die ESKler wären so richtig harte Jungs ...



hart schon.. aber nicht unklug.


----------



## eL (18. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> So ein Schei$$tag.





sag mal fezer hattest du nicht schon das modell mit de  kürzesten radstand??
Ich mein dasn verdammter sprinter der wird nicht so ohne weiteres zum kompakten smart.

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2005)

Und noch eine kleine Sensation: Ein Rudel Mountainbiker in freier Wildbahn, fotografiert bei der Balz





mehr Bilder in meiner Galeere


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2005)

das ist ja alles sehr schön .... aber wo sind die Photos vom TRINKEN ???


----------



## knoflok (19. Dezember 2005)

die kommen noch... 
später des tages... 

 

@ kona.orange: du hast doch die gruppenbilder... ?


----------



## Froschel (19. Dezember 2005)

ja, also war eine sehr schöne Tour, Wetter hätte für eine Weihglühnachtstour eigentlich gar nicht besser sein können. Die Runde ging in Haslach los Richtung Farrenkopf. Die Schneehöhe war für Weihnachtsfetischisten genau richtig dosiert. Doch leider kreiste schon recht früh der gefährliche Glühweinvirus der so nach und nach jeden der zahlreichen Teilnehmer infizierte, was eine Weiterfahrt in Richtung unserem 1. Etappenziel erschwerte indem deutliche Wahnvorstellungen auftraten. 
Oben angekommen, ein paar Beweisfotos geschossen und hastig, ja man könnte auch durchaus sagen starrsinnig nach Hausach abgestiegen, den freudigen Dingen des Lebens entgegen, wo allerdings das nichtvorhandensein eines Weihnachtsmarkes festgestellt werden musste.
Eigentlich sollten nach meinen ursprünglichen gedankengängen noch ein kleinerer Berg erklommen werden, was nach kurzem nachfragen seitens der Beteiligten als eindeutig unannehmbar mir zur Antwort gereicht wurde.
Nicht traurig darüber fuhren wir kurzerhand an der Kinzig entlang wieder zum Parkplatz in Haslach zurück.
Nachdem Rohsrugel seinen obszönen Nacktauftritt auf dem Parkplatz beendet hatte, fuhren wir mit den Autos nach Gengenbach zum uns inzwischen wohl vertrauten Weihglühnachtsmarkt zwischen historischem gemäuer. 
Leider suchten uns die ebenfalls schon bekannten Weihnachtlieder heim, die wir aber mit erhöhtem Glühweinkonsum zu kompensieren versuchten.
Glücklich und zufrieden verabschiedeten wir uns, sich gegenseitig in die Arme fallend und mit Tränen in den Augen.
Die nächste Glühweihnachtstour kommt bestimmt........



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (19. Dezember 2005)

ohne große worte: Mir hats gefallen.

Bilder:

Sah in echt ganz manierlich aus.





die drei am Tisch





ohne knoflok, scharf





mit knoflok, unscharf


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2005)

hach wie nett ... wäre gerne dabeigewesen ... wisst ihr wie alt man sich fühlt wenn einem die Ehefrau die Schuhe binden muss ...


----------



## fez (19. Dezember 2005)

*Bother !*


*Die Welt ist echt ungerecht  *


----------



## rohstrugel (20. Dezember 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Welt ist echt ungerecht  *


Das wird schon wieder.

So jetzt hab ich auch noch ein paar Bilder in meine Galerie gestellt.
Leider blieb dann ab der Abfahrt vom Farrenkopf meine Kamera im Rucksack stecken. Bei dem Tempo das unser Guide vorlegte hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zum knipsen .
Dank nochmal an ... (ich glaub wurzelhopser) fürs guiden 



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hach wie nett ... wäre gerne dabeigewesen ... wisst ihr wie alt man sich fühlt wenn einem die Ehefrau die Schuhe binden muss ...


ich denke so ca. 40 aufwärts ...


----------



## Triple F (21. Dezember 2005)

Ja,.. ich will mich auch noch mal bedanken. Zum einen bei denen, die die Tour geplant/geführt haben, beim Wettergott & beim Gengenbacher Wei(h)nachtsmarkt.

Ciao,
Triple F
P.S.: Freu mich schon auf mein Hardtail


----------

